# To Newzealand



## prem1988 (Feb 2, 2013)

hi guys,

Am prem. am from chennai india. Am planning to do my student visa to newzealand. so can u plz gimme some information about job, part time work, accomodation and some useful informations.. any advice and ideas are welcomed..

Prem


----------

